

 iPhone Hacker News Client news:yc Updated to 1.1  - news-yc
http://newsyc.me/onepointone.html

======
insanecanadian
This new update looks pretty nice, particularly with the new icon and the UI
changes. Though I'm holding out until an iPad release exists, I honestly can't
wait to throw you my money sometime in the future.

------
cmer
I just wanted to say that I really enjoy using your app. It's very well made
and has been very stable. This update makes it even better. Worth very penny,
thanks!

